# How to tick check boxes without a mouse



## firestormer

I was working the other day without a mouse because my touchpad was disabled and i couldnt find my USB mouse, so using the keyboard i navigated to the mouse proporties and there it was a tick box that says 'Enable Touchpad' Its just a shame i didnt know how to tick the box without using a mouse.

Now if anyone knows how to do this it would be a great tip to share.


----------



## WhitPhil

Generally, the Space Bar is used.


----------



## firestormer

Typical i must have tried every button on the keyboard but space.


----------

